# ADA 120cm Journal w/ DIY stand



## ianiwane

120cm ADA tank 
eheim 2217 filter 
Tek light 6x54w 
Lilly pipes 
17 mm V-7 inflow 
13 mm P-4 outflow (no one has the P-6 in stock) 
DIY stand 
1 bag Power sand special M 6L 
3.5 bags Aquasoil Amazonia 9L
Mulm w/ some aquasoil from my old tank

Just started this tank up on Sunday. I had a lot of help, thanks to Bill, Eric, Marc, Andrew, and Boun. The Rocks in the hardscape was picked up at a local stone yard at 10 cents a pound.

Plants used
HC
Crypt nurii
Crypt cordata "rosanergiv"
Crypt parva
Blyxa japonica
Downoi
Anubias barteri "Marbled"
Anubias nana "gold"
Anubias nana "petite"
Polygonum "Sao Paolo" (gonna be taken out, used as filler)
Nymphaea micrantra
Hygrophila sp "Araguaia"

Here are some pictures of the progression

Building the stand









Stand Finished









Stand opened









Bill puting together the light hangers. He made them out of electrical conduit.









Stand with tank on top









Stainless Steel mesh over the powersand and old aquasoil/mulm









Hardscape placed, starting to fill with water









Planting some HC









Crytocoryne Rosanergiv planted









With more plants









Tank almost filled









Tank getting a diatom treatment









Full tank shot after the about an hour of the diatom filter









Picture of the Nymphaea micrantra









More pictures are posted here with some close ups.
Link


----------



## spcyamada

*Wow*

That is one beautiful setup you have there. Do you have the plans for the stand and something to show how you did the light stand? Are those the same metal rods for clothes that can be found at Home Depot or Lowes? Im thinking about making my own tank stand for a 75 with a light stand for the exact same lights. Really nice setup!


----------



## Navarro

How cool is that! I just got the same light fixture and it's amazing how good it works!
The construction of your stand as well as all the details inside, way cool man!
Keep taking pictures!
Navarro


----------



## AaronT

That's gonna look pretty sweet all grown in man. Are you doing a morning/midday/dusk effect with the Tek light? I have the same light for my setup, only it's the 4 bulb fixture.

I'm interested in some closeup pics of the conduit light hangers. I had this exact same idea and I'd love any pointers you can give me. I'm hoping to set my 75 gallon up at my place soon. It's still at my parents and I have the light hanging from the ceiling. We rent this place so I'd prefer to use a light stand over here.


----------



## ianiwane

Thanks everyone for the complements.

The conduit hangers were Bills doing. All I know is you need a pipe bender and pipe cutter. The conduit is really cheap. I can post some pics of it later, with a close up of the back of it too. 

Right now I have the light to go from 2 bulbs to 4 to 6 to 4 to 2. I have them on 2 seperate timers that you can do 107 of different on/off combos. So 2 bulbs come on, then when the 2 turn off 4 come on, etc....


----------



## AaronT

Okay, that's how it looked like it was done. I'm always up for investing in more tools. 

Did he use 3/4" or 1/2" pipe? I was thinking the 3/4" would be best.

Thanks for your help man.


----------



## ianiwane

He used 1/2 inch pipe and painted it. It is plenty strong for the job.


----------



## ReefJones

That is a very nice scape, and I love the stand. I would also love to see the plans for a stand such as yours, that project has my name written all over it! Good Job!
Reef


----------



## turtlehead

Excellent, what did you use to hide the joints and the nails before painting?


----------



## ianiwane

I don't really have any plans for the stand. Its a simple box with a brace in the center all 3/4 inch mdf. A friend (Jason or thatguy) actually put the stand together, I did sand, finish, and paint everything though. I used car bondo to hide the joints and nail holes. Also had to bondo up the edges of the doors, b/c they were sagging.


----------



## bharada

All I can say is that it's a lot of fun setting up a new tank when you have ample materials from tanks being torn down. Ian is a chronic sufferer of collectoritis so finding temporary filler plants was never an issue. 

As for the light hangers, it's the same setup as I did over my 120g tank. So Ian didn't have to worry about being a guinea pig. lol.

The 1/2" conduit is more than enough...especially since each pipe is only carrying half the load. The end that hangs the light is done with a 1/2" coupler, with the open end's set screw replaced with a 3/16" eye-bolt.

Once you get past the $30 for the conduit bender (which are size specific for each pipe diameter) the parts for a set run under $10.


----------



## AaronT

Sweet! That's exactly the picture I wanted. I was thinking the same thing with the eye bolt, but i was going to use my tap/die set to have it go directly into the conduit.


----------



## bigstick120

Looks nice! Keep us posted on updates, it is going to look great when it fills in. I am loving that tank and stand!


----------



## bharada

AaronT said:


> ...but i was going to use my tap/die set to have it go directly into the conduit.


I originally planned on doing just that, but then I realized that drilling the hole even slightly off center would have the eye bold skewed, which would drive me nuts. The coupling provides a simple, adjustable means to attach the eyebolt.

Anyway, Ian was happy with the results (and the light didn't fall into the tank, haha) which was all that mattered.


----------



## AaronT

Good point. I hadn't thought of that. That would not go well with my perfectionist nature either.


----------



## SPL-311

Looks wonderful - that really is a beautiful stand. I bet there are plenty of people around here who would rather build a stand for 1/6th the price of the ADA equipment!


----------



## MATTHEW MAHLING

ianiwane said:


> A friend (Jason or thatguy) actually put the stand together


Is that Jay Miller from sfbaaps?


----------



## ianiwane

Yup Jay did the build, Marc and I did the finish. Marc did his stand, I did mine. When I got to the stand it was all put together, doors already drilled. Since the doors were so heavy and it made the hinges sag quite a bit, we had to bondo up the edges of the doors to match. I used a lot of bondo, sand paper and paint.


----------



## MATTHEW MAHLING

Well the group alltogether did a great job.
Once again sfbaaps is great bunch of local hobbiest.


----------



## ianiwane

I agree Matthew.


----------



## ianiwane

Here is an update, the HC is really filling in


----------



## @[email protected]

That's awesome! Your HC grows so fast. What fert are you using to get that kind of growth?


----------



## ianiwane

dosing just a little potassium and micros. The growth is really from the aquasoil and powersand.


----------



## takechanmanus

Ian, that’s a nice looking aquarium .  I like your stand and light hangers. I am thinking of doing the same for my stand and light. Wow, that’s a professional work !


----------



## ianiwane

Thanks, takechanmanus. Here is an update.










Taken today, added 150 exclamation-point rasboras, 11 Cory sterbai, and lots of cherry shrimp.


----------



## bioch

That is nice.


----------



## AaronT

any more updates?


----------



## ianiwane

Just took that picture yesterday Aaron.


----------



## AaronT

Ah, so you did.

I would do well not to type things at 6:30 in the morning. 

150 exclamation point rasboras! That must look too cool man.


----------



## ianiwane

They are so tiny right now. 150 fish does not look like anything. They should look better when full grown. I may get more lol. haha


----------



## qpixo

nice carpet HC!! they're spreading pretty much though.

btw, stem plants at left should be planted in background, you definately need more background plants.


----------



## ianiwane

Stem plants are eventually comming out. Want this tank to be simple no crazy background plants. Just not going for that look.


----------



## ianiwane

here is a new picture, taken today


----------



## spcyamada

Your Blyxa has really grown in. This tank has got to be one of my favorites on the forum. Good job. Have you encountered any problems so far?


----------



## ianiwane

Thanks spcyamada, I've had problems with algae. Mainly greem slimy stuff on the rocks. It is going away now.

Here is a couple pics of a Nymphaea micrantha in bloom.


----------



## bigstick120

WOW, beautiful flower!


----------



## user367

*1 question*

Very nice work!!!
And I want ask you about this plant-his name and what this plant like?


----------



## ianiwane

user367 said:


> Very nice work!!!
> And I want ask you about this plant-his name and what this plant like?


That plant is Nymphaea micrantha, it is a dwarf lilly.


----------



## ianiwane

Update, picture taken today. Tell me what you guys think.


----------



## dan2ktj

Wow Wa Wee Wah!

That looks very professional.:first:


----------



## AaronT

I think it looks good. If you're looking for critiques I think it would look even better with a midground plant on the far right to hide the 'leggy' part of the Crypts.


----------



## ianiwane

I think you are right Aaron, the hygro araguaia is growing really short on the right hand side. Not hiding any of the crypts. Any sugestions to the plant?


----------



## AaronT

A shorter Crypt. species perhaps? Or maybe Pogostemon helferi. I'm a big fan of the latter.


----------



## ianiwane

Downoi sounds like a good idea.


----------



## DWIZUM

ianiwane said:


> Here is a couple pics of a Nymphaea micrantha in bloom.


Any more photos of these flowers? They're stunning!


----------



## ianiwane

No more photos of the flower. But here is an update.


----------



## spcyamada

whoa! your blyxa sure took over! i think it looked cleaner before. that is really amazing growth though! holy cow! still one of my favorite tanks.


----------



## ianiwane

Thanks, I can't believe how big it has gotten. I am really suprised with it. It is a little wild though, and to think I removed half of the blyxa just a few weeks ago.


----------



## Yzfr6

Your tank looks awesome.. What kind of paint did you use for the stand it looks just like the ADA tanks. Great job.


----------

